# How to match a marble mantel with a plaster cornice



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello,

People in many countries install marble mantels (real or dummy fireplaces). They often match it with plaster cornice and mouldings up in the wall and the ceiling.

The question is what the base guideline of doing it properly is? If you, say, take a look at the old beautiful French apartments in the centre of Paris you will notice that cornices and mantels differ almost every time yet they often match.

There must be some rules for these matching like there are rules in choosing a tie or shoes for a checked navy suit for example.

Could you please recommend me any blogger, article, or book on this issue since I'm trying to choose a proper cornice for a marble mantel?

Maybe you are an expert yourself so you can give me an advice how to do a best choise.

Here is an example of the mantel I like.
Here are also some variants of cornices. Indeed, there are much more of them.


----------

